# My wide skiff project



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

PIC OF THE BENCH


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

ROD HOLDERS AND TRANSOM REPAIR


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

The transom would flex when you pull started the motor and when you really cranked the throttle hard. A piece of aluminum and teak were glassed into the transom. We also raised it to accept the long leg motor.


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

The gunnels were reglassed and reinforced with matt. I then put a piece of rub rail on the bow and I used vinyl siding used on houses. on the gunnels to cover the sharp edges. It was much cheaper and I only had one piece of rub rail.


----------



## fanofjohnwayne (Jan 12, 2010)

That's the widest skiff ever.
Neat boat, very practical.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool flounder lights , are those florescent? Can you give me the name of them and let me know how well they work and if they are much drain on the batteries?Thanks!


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

They are 120V, they draw 75w each. I got them at lowes for 40 bucks each. I run a 1000w generator and it just idles to push those three lights. The mounts allow me to move the lights around. They work great I recomend them.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

This was the boat I was looking for. Nice wide boat. This would make a great flats boat. Deck the whole thing and fish of this portable floating dock in 4 inches of water anywhere.
You might want to change the front bunk style. The style you and other CS come with will cause damage to the front of the boat. This is a well discussed issue on the carolina skiff forms I belong to. I changed mine to look like this.









Here are pics of my CS

















Take care, this is a great boat

Mudd Minnow


----------

